# help to cut cable: stage one



## greenyonline (Apr 3, 2014)

Newbie here, longtime cable customer who's had enough. I need antenna advise.
I live in North Port, southwest Florida. The two major OTA directions are ESE (Fort Meyers) and N. (Tampa area) See the TV Fool report.
I have mounted a 10ft pole to the side of the house and will add another length to that to get the antenna about 8ft above roof level.
I have existing cables (next to the pole location) to just a living room TV (Mitsubishi WD65733 1080P tv with digital tuner) and no additions planned. 
I have looked at MANY antennas online and need direction. (yes, meant as a pun)
Bay type (DB8e or equivalent) Traditional type (CM5018 or equivalent) Yagi type (XG91 or equivalent) OR some combination of two of these????????
A rotor looks like a forgone conclusion.....that would be good......one decision made.

Help would be greatly appreciated. Some neighbors have have one type or another but some folks need to defend their purchase rather than give good unbiased opinions. I understand that, just human nature. I plan to keep my internet connection for now. I'll actually upgrade as the download/upload with the lower tier package is a little lame. So this is stage one, initial changeover.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

A rotor may not be necessary, if you just want the green and yellow stations. I've heard from one individual with far worse TVFool ratings who is getting good reception from a Terk FDTVO. They're discontinued, but an omni-directional may do just fine. Nobody seems to make a good rotor anymore.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

That is relatively flat country and LOS is what most of your stations are rated for. You have at least 3 VHF stations so if you want them forget the UHF only antennas. Try a Winegard HD-1080 Solid Signal has had them for less than $30. I am using it at 60 miles over flat Texas land.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

A rotor would be the best option for getting as many stations as possible, but that may cause problems if you want to DVR programs. 

Do you think if it would work out if he tried a directional antenna pointed North since those stations are weaker. I would bet that he would still pick up the stronger stations to the Southeast?

You may have problems with WINK & W05CO interfering with each other and could end up not getting either station very well unless you use a directional antenna. However, I occasionally am able to receive two stations on the same channel at the same time without too much pixelation on either channel!

The best advice: Get an antenna with an easy return policy and you might have to try a few before you get the best one.

Let us know how everything turns out.


----------

